# Not receiving newsletter



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2011)

I have not been getting the monthly newsletter for some time now. I think I have all the correct settings in my profile. Could someone check on this.

Thank-you,

Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 1, 2011)

Al,

Looks like the system might have an old email address.. let me know what the correct email address is and I'll validate it manually.

Thanks buddy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Jeff I sent you my address.


----------

